# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software) تحديثات :  تحديث MIUI 11 الرسمي والمستقر يشق طريقه لـ 12 هاتف إضافي

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة Xiaomi بإصدار تحديث MIUI 11 الرسمي والمستقر لإثني عشر هاتف  من هواتفها الذكية. لم تذكر الشركة الصينية أي شيء عن نظام Android 10،  لذلك من الأمن القول بأن التحديث الجديد يجلب معه واجهة المستخدم الجديدة  فقط ولا يجلب معه أي تغييرات لنظام التشغيل.
 بدأت شركة Xiaomi بإصدار تحديث MIUI 11 الرسمي والمستقر هذا للنسخ  الصينية من هواتفها الذكية الإثني عشرة المذكورة آنفًا، ولكن حتى النسخ  العالمية من هذه الهواتف الذكية ستحصل على هذا التحديث بحلول نهاية هذا  الشهر أو في أوائل شهر ديسمبر المقبل في أسوأ الحالات.
 هذه هي قائمة الهواتف الذكية االمؤهلة للحصول على تحديث MIUI 11 :  Xiaomi Mi 9 Pro 5GXiaomi Mi 6Xiaomi Mi Mix 2Xiaomi Redmi Note 7Xiaomi Mi CC9Xiaomi Mi 9Xiaomi Redmi K20 ProXiaomi Redmi 6 ProXiaomi Mi Note 3Xiaomi Redmi S2Xiaomi Redmi Note 5AXiaomi Redmi 7A
 هذه هي الدفعة الثانية من الهواتف الذكية التي ستحصل على تحديث MIUI 11،  وإليكم قائمة الأجهزة المحظوظة بما فيه الكفاية لتكون جزءًا من الإطلاق  الأولي في الصين :  Xiaomi Mi 9 SEXiaomi Mi Mix 3Xiaomi Mi Mix 2SXiaomi Mi 8Xiaomi Mi 8 SEXiaomi Mi 8 ExplorerXiaomi Mi 8 ProXiaomi Mi 8 LiteXiaomi Mi Max 3Xiaomi Redmi 7Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 ProXiaomi Redmi K20
 من الرائع رؤية حتى الهواتف الذكية التي تم إطلاقها حتى قبل أكثر من  عامين تحصل على واجهة المستخدم الجديدة. تحديث MIUI 11 الجديد يجلب معه  تصميم جديد لواجهة المستخدم، وتأثيرات طبيعية جديدة، وتنبيهات جديدة،  والوضع الليلي على مستوى نظام التشغيل بالكامل، فضلا عن العديد من الثيمات  الجديدة والخلفيات والمؤثرات الحركية.
 هناك أيضًا دفعة ثالثة تتألف من عدد كبير من أجهزة Xiaomi ستحصل بدورها  على تحديث MIUI 11 في شهر نوفمبر الجاري. ومع ذلك، نحن لا نعرف متى بالضبط  ستبدأ بالحصول على هذا التحديث. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

